# Radioamatierisms >  frekvences parveidotaaji...

## Ingus Siliņš

Sveiki biedri, padalieties pieredzee par frekvenchu parveidotaaju buuvi.... lai gan netaa var atrast daudz info par tiem...., bet nu tomeer.... interesee diapazonam virs 100 MHz, bet var arii zem taa....
galvenokaart taadi raksturlielumi, kaa:
trokshnju liimenis
augstaako harmoniku daudzums spektraaa...
dinamiskais diapazons
baroshanas spriegums
utt.
taa pat arii, kaadu ir vieglaak uzbuuveet....
interesee arii subharmoniskie jauceeji ( divas paraleeli - preteeji sleegtas diodes )
Piemeeram:
giberta shuunas ar mazu baroshanas spriegumu ( 3 V ) meedz aiziet ciet, ja ieejaa nokljuust speeciigs raadiosignaals....
Bipolaaraa tranzistora jauceejs meedz "pielasit" klaat citus signaalus, kuri sajaucas ar heterodiina augstaakaam harmonikaam....

vairaak: http://users.tpg.com.au/users/ldbutler/MixerTheory.htm

----------


## karloslv

Pavisam īsi - ir divi galvenie konstruktīvie parametri, intermodulācijas līmenis IP3, kas raksturo noturību pret spēcīgiem traucējumiem, un NF, kas raksturo trokšņu līmeni. Vēl svarīgs var būt izolācijas līmenis, bet ar to var citādi cīnīties.

1) Diožu gredzena jaucēji - samērā labs IP3 (no +7 līdz +30), taču labiem parametriem vajag lielu heterodīna izejas jaudu, līdz ar to jādomā par izolēšanu. Vājinājums un trokšņu līmenis ir ap 6 dB, grozies, kā gribi. Strādā līdz diezgan augstām frekvencēm un plašā joslā, uzbūvēt ir ārkārtīgi vienkārši. Izejas spektrs ir cimperlīgs pret ieejas un izejas pretestībām, tāpēc izejā liek diplekseri, kas nodrošina 50 omu impedanci visā spektrā. Te ir vairāk: http://cqham.ru/rb/rb3.html
2) Slēdžu jaucēji, piemēram, H-mode - ļoti labi IP3 rādītāji (līdz +40), trokšņi tie paši 5-6 dB. Ideja līdzīga diožu jaucējam, taču komutāciju veic integrēti FET slēdži. Konstrukcija ir vienkārša, nav nepieciešams lieljaudas heterodīns, taču heterodīna frekvenci ierobežo slēdžu ātrdarbība. Ideja un shēma te: http://g4oep.atspace.com/mixers/note...The QRSS Mixer. Te ir daudz mērījumu, arī par augstākajām harmonikām: http://martein.home.xs4all.nl/pa3ake/hmode/
3) Dual gate MOSFET jaucējs - trokšņu līmeni var dabūt ļoti labu, jo kaskādei ir pastiprinājums, taču līdz ar to arī ir lielas problēmas ar intermodulāciju. Taču japāņi tīri veiksmīgi lietoja tādus jaucējus 80. gadu transīveros.
4) Visādi citi viena tranzistora risinājumi, manuprāt, ir tādā 'junij radiotehnik' līmenī, ne tur noturība pret stipriem signāliem, ne izolācija.

Labs apkopojums ir te: http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/RF Mixers/RF_Mixers.pdf

Galu galā katram variantam ir savs lietojums, vienkārši tev pašam jāzina, kas tev nepieciešams. Ja jāstrādā ar tīru signālu, tad tev augsts IP3 nav vajadzīgs. To bieži vien risina ar šauras joslas preselektoru un diapazona antenu.

----------


## Didzis

A jūs neesat aizrāvušies ar pagājušā gadsimta tehnoloģijām? Varbūt ir vērts pamēģināt ko šitādu 
http://websdr.ewi.utwente.nl:8901/

----------


## tvdx

[removed by peer preasure]

----------


## zzz

tvdx bija savas kaarteejaas glupiibas uzrakstiijis un taas tika nodzeestas?

Aijaijai, forumaa tak ir anekdoshu teema, vajadzeeja paarkopeet uz turieni.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Tā par tām giberta šūnām, no foruma sadaļas "software defined radio" man tāda pieredze, ka platjoslas ieeja ,Rīgā testēju, aizsita ciet Giberta šūnu.... ( mikroshēmas tda7088 vai sc 1088 iekšējā Giberta šūna ) barošanas spriegums - 3 V
Vel tāds jaut, jaucēji un heterodīni uz 3 V barošanu, kādi varianti ( IC; tranzistoru versijas )? frekvencēs no 25 - 1000MHz

----------


## JDat

A kāpēc ir 3V ierobežojums?
Un vispār kā būtu ar lampām. Nianses nesapratu, bet saka ka tur nav problēmu ar to ka blakus lieli traucējumi vai tml, jo lampai uz anoda ir savi 120 volti.

----------


## ansius

vot nepateikšu sīkumus, bet nu lamai pirmais ir tas, ka ir samērā augstas kapacitātes starp elektrodiem, kā arī uz īpaši augstām frekvencēm - lampu ģeometriskie izmēri jau rada aiztures (elektroni pa vakumu ar gaismas ātrumu nekustas), lai lampu darbinātu kā slēdzi ir vajadzīgi patiešām lieli vadības spriegumi, kas ir pielīdzināmi anodspriegumam, lai pilnīgi lampu aizvērtu. manas zināšanas gana ieobežotas RF diapazonos, attiecīgi nepretendēju uz absolūtu viedokli.

----------


## karloslv

Ideālai jaukšanai vajag iegūt abu signālu reizinājumu (vari padomāt, ar ko vienāds sin(a)sin(b)) - to principā Gilberta šūna nodrošina, taču tai praktiski ātri vien sākas kropļojumi.

Jaukšanai ne obligāti vajag slēdža režīmu. Vairāku tīkliņu lampas/divkanālu mosfeta gadījumā sanāk gandrīz reizinājums. Kapacitāte tur neietekmē jaukšanu, drīzāk frekvenču diapazonu. Kāpēc te lampas vispār tika iejauktas, neiebraucu. Ne jau "blakus ir traucējumi" kādam traucē - ieliec radio metāla kastē, jopc. Traucē tas, ka turpat _blakus_ frekvencē ir traucējošs stiprāks signāls, un tas jau ir uztverts _antenā_. Kāda tur lampa un 120V palīdzēs?

3V ierobežojums ir muļķīgs - tu dabū to, "par ko maksā", 3V Gilberta šūna vienkārši nevarēs apstrādāt signālu, kas lielāks par 1 Vrms, un visdrīzāk jau stipri kropļos pat 0,1 Vrms. Tak aizmirsti to Gilberta šūnu vienreiz un taisi to, kas ir pārbaudīts un lēti pieejams - slēdžu jaucēju uz 74HC4066 iesākumā. Apskaties šeit pārbaudītas un vienkāršas shēmas: http://yu1lm.qrpradio.com/sdr rx yu1lm.htm

----------


## JDat

> Kāpēc te lampas vispār tika iejauktas, neiebraucu. Ne jau "blakus ir traucējumi" kādam traucē - ieliec radio metāla kastē, jopc. Traucē tas, ka turpat _blakus_ frekvencē ir traucējošs stiprāks signāls, un tas jau ir uztverts _antenā_. Kāda tur lampa un 120V palīdzēs?


 Vainīgs, nesit! Lampa bairā bija domāta kā pirmā pakāpe. Lampai ar 120 V pofig ka parādās traucējums ar civiem voltiem, a tāds 3V uztvērējs sagurs ka nemetās. Kaut kā tā, kamēr neiet runa par jaucējiem.

----------


## karloslv

3V, protams, ir par maz, taču nav tiesa, ka lampai ar 120V barošanu būtu kaut vai 2x labāka traucējumnoturība par 12V tranzistora pakāpi. Visu nosaka pakāpes linearitāte.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Man tas uztvērējs ir portatīvs un barojas ar 3v. Lampas te nederēs...
Laikam nāksies būvēt 9v versiju.
Jāsaka, ka dualgate mosfet ar 9v barošanu, tīri labi tiek galā. ( jaucējs - heterodīns )

----------


## karloslv

Manuprāt jau atkal mazohisms ar tiem 3 voltiem... Mūsdienās taču kaudzēm lēti var dabūt litija jonu akumulatorus jebkādos izmēros, kuri ir DAUDZ vieglāki un DAUDZ ietilpīgāki par jebkādām atraugām no pagātnes, itsevišķi jau nu 9V "Kronām" - par tām aizmirsti.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Vai slēdža jaucējs neradīs augstākas harmonikas spektrā un palielinot interferences draudus?

----------


## karloslv

Atkarīgs, kāds. Ja tas ir diožu gredzens vai "H-mode mixer", tad nē, tie ir pārbaudīti klasiski jaucēji. Ja runa ir par QSD tipa jaucēju (vai drīzāk sempleri), tad tas tīri labi uztver nepāra harmonikas. Tāpēc ieejā liek pārslēdzamus suboktāvas joslas filtrus, tipiski ar f2/f1 kaut kur ap 1,5-1,7.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Runājot par vientranzistoru jaucējiem, no npn tranzistora, c klases režīmā sanāk labs 3. harmonikas jaucējs... Piem fm radio var uztvert ar 29 - 36 mhz heterodīna signālu. ( zemās starpfrekvences uztv.) 
šāda metode der ja jāuztver līdz 3ghz, tad heterodīnam jāvelk līdz 1ghz.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Garajās lieldienu brīvdienās paeksperimentēju ar subharmoniskiem jaucējiem, izmēģināju šādus variantus:
1)Antiparalēli slēgtas si siodes
2)Antiparalēli slēgtas ge diodes
3)paralēli saslēgti divi NPN tranzistori: emitri, kolektori kopā, bet uz katra tranzistora bāzēm padod 180gr. fāzē apvērstus heterodīna signālus, attiecībā pret emitriem.
4) divu aizvaru lauktranzistors, uz aizvariem padod 180gr. apvērstus heterodīna signālus, attiecībā pret izteci.
Subjektīvi novērtējot, vislabākie rezultāti bija lauktranzistoram un ge diodēm.
testēju frekvencēs no 10kHz....10MHz ar signālģeneratoru.
Varēja uztvert AM rādiostacijas. ( testam izveidoju tiešā pārveidojuma uztvērēju ar cilpas antenu. )

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Jautājums tāds, vai ir iespējams izveidot tādu jaucēju ( tiešā pārveidojuma uztvērējam ), kura heterodīna frekvence būtu 2x vai 3x lielāka par uztveramo frekvenci? t.i. superharmoniskais jaucējs, pretējs subharmoniskajam jaucējam?! Interese uztvert frekvences 8....12kHz un nokonvertēt lejā.... parastais balansa jaucējs nenodrošina pietiekamu izolāciju virzienā uz izeju..... gan ka RLC filtri ko līdzētu.... piem 9 khz nokonvertējot , vajag 8khz heterodīnā.... rezultātā parazītisko saišu un nebalansa dēļ tie 8 khz nonāk audiopastiprinātājā un griež ausīs.... ( teorētiski izejā jābūt 1kHz un 17kHz )

----------


## Didzis

Tev var palīdzēt tikai filtri. Nogāzt tik tuvas frekvences būs pagrūti. Vari mēģināt ar dubultu pārveidošanu. Varbūt vari ar kādu audioprogramu pārveidot to 9KHz frekvenci zemāk, bet tas nebūs reālā laikā.

----------


## zzz

silinj beerninj, ja tev buutu drusku vairaak izgliitiibas kaa bazniicas skolas chetras klases un nepabeigta profene par elektrikji, tad tavi staadiitie dzilji eksistenciaalie elektronikas jautaajumi gruutiibas nesastaadiitu.

Tu kaa parasti meegjini izgudrot lisapeedu ar trijstuurainiem ritenjiem un sisties ar pieri sienaa blakus valjeejaam durviim.

1. punkts. Nakujaaaa tev vispaar 9 kHz jaaheterodinee ar 8 kHz? Kaadu nestraadaajoshu hrenojobinu tu atkal puulies izgudrot? Kaarteejo zemfrekvences raadinju? To:

a) normaali nedara taadaa veidaa kaa tu esi safantazeejies.
b) ja arii dara (tam nav lielas jeegas), tad tur tik un taa nafik nav nekaadas probleemas.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

zzz izejas frekvence ir modulis no ieejas un heterodīna frekveņču starpības, summas. un nepiekasies piemēriem..... un neapmelo foruma biedrus....
Pat ja lietotu pārveidošanu no 9 kHz uz 455kHz un atpakaļ lejā uz 0...5kHz joslu, pastāv riski interferences draudiem.... jo starp abiem heterodīniem būs maza frekveņču starpība....

----------


## zzz

silinj, izgliitiiba nav tas formaalais aviizhpapiirs, ko tu uz trijniecinjiem esi dabuujis. Izgliitiiba ir tas, ko tu reaali esi iemaaciijies un speej pielietot, kad vajag. Un tur nu tavs liimenis ir tieshi bazniicas skola un nepabeigta profene.

>nepiekasies piemēriem....

Tava pasha piemeers, par ko vaidi un zheelojies? silinsh nemaz netaisaas 9 kHz uztvert, to shis taapat vien s duru deklareeja?   

> izejas frekvence ir modulis no ieejas un heterodīna frekveņču starpības, summas

O, silinsh kaa aabechnieks brashi noskaitiija dzejoliiti, ko shim skolinjaa esot iemaaciijushi.

Abet tagad, silinj, jautaajums uz izpratni. Vai tu vispaar filmee, kaadaa veidaa un kaadu matemaatisku darbiibu rezultaataa pie shii rezultaata tiek? (tur, zini, trigonometriskaas funkcijas ir iesaistiitas, ne tikai aritmeetika. Un Furjee rindas arii noder.)

Ja silinsh nefilmee, tad vai silinsh ir speejiigs vismaz noshpikot no kaadas graamatas vajadziigo? 

silinja dziives suurais jautaajums:

>vai ir iespējams izveidot tādu jaucēju, kura heterodīna frekvence būtu 2x vai 3x lielāka par uztveramo  frekvenci

ir atbildams pavisam vienkaarshi, ja ir kaut minimaala sajeega par teoriju.

----------


## Didzis

Nu Tu zzz dod. Esmu visvisādus jaucējus lodējis un nekad nav vajadzējis zināt Furje rindas un augstāko matemātiku. Kautkad institūtā augstākās matematikas lietas jau lika mācīties, bet radiotehnikā nereizi nav bijusi vajadziba izmantot. Ģenerātors, svips, oscilografs, spektra nalizātors,u.t.t. un visu var saregulēt bez augstākās matemātikas ::

----------


## zzz

Didzi, lodeet jauceejus var arii bez lielas matemaatikas.

Abet silinsh mums ir ar pontiem uz konstrueeshanu, pie kam alternatiivi netradicionaalaas pozaas un orientaacijaas. Tad tomeer ir veelams apjeegt, ko dara, lai nav muuzhiigo dzineeju taisiishana atkal, tikai tagad jauceeju jomaa.

silinja pashreizeejaa lamaashana ir par shameejaa jautaajumu:

>vai ir iespējams izveidot tādu jaucēju, kura heterodīna frekvence būtu 2x vai 3x lielāka par uztveramo  frekvenci

----------


## Didzis

Nu jā, es ar konstruēšanu nekad neesmu nodarbojies. Vienmēr izmantoju klasiskas vērtibas un shēmas, kuras sen  pārbaudītas. Lai ko principjāli jaunu izdomātu, tur laikam ģēnijam jābūt. Nav gan dzirdēts, ka kautkas tāds būtu pēdejā laikā noticis.Vot radio ēras pirmsākumos, tad gan bija interesanti. Lai gan, pietika ar vienu cilvēku uz pasaules lai izgudroja superheterodīnu, AM un FM modulaciju. Pārejie tikai darīja pakaļ. Mūsdienās  visu nosaka mikroshēmu un citu komponenšu ražotāji. Ja mikrene paredzēta konkrētajam uzdevumam, tad salodē visu pareizi pēc datašita un kāda tur zinātnes bīdīšana un furjē rindas  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

zzz, tu uztraucies par jautājumu, vai ir iespējams tāds jaucējs ar 2x....3x vai pat 4x augstāku heterodīna frekvenci....?
Sākšu no otra gala: ir tāda lieta kā subharmoniskais jaucējs, tautā dēvēts par Poļakova detektoru, Krievu jaucēju.... ko viegli var izveidot, saslēdzot antiparalēli divas diodes, bet tādu var radīt no tranzistriem arī.....
Te piemērs zzz grib klausīties SSB teiksim 7MHz diapazonā, tad tiešā pārveidojuma uztvēreja gadijumā, viņam vajag heterodīna frekvenci.... tikai 3,5MHz un dzirdēsi ssb staciju  :: 
Nu lūk zzz tavai zināšanai, ir jaucēji, kuriem piemīt frekvences dubultošanas īpašība ( pzitivie pusperiodi ver vaļā vienu diodi, negatīvie - otru, rezultātā jaucēja vadītspēja ( liela / maza pretestība ) mainās ar divkāršu heterodīna frekvenci ( 7MHz piemērā ).....
mosfet subharmoniskais jaucējs ar I Q kanāliem rezultātā dod, ka jaucēja kopējā vadītspēja ar 4x heterodīna frekvenci un tādus jaucējus lieto mikroviļņu uztvērējos....

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Turpinājumā, vai ir tāds jaucējs, ar 2x....4x augstāku heterodīna frekvenci? es teiktu ka jā, piemēram populārais Tailora jaucējs, ko lietoja visos SDR uztvērējos pirms USB SDR ēras, atkarībā no jaucēja uzbūves, lieto 2x vai 4x augstāku heterodīna frekvenci ( DC uztvērēja gadījumā )
Klasiskajā piemērā ir tā ka 1 ieejas uz 4 izejām, multipleksatoru komutē 4x augstāka heterodīna frekvence..... bet multipleksators ir tas pats kas frekvences dalītājs, ( jaucējam piemīt frekvences dalīšanas īpašība ).... tā lūk zzz ir iespējams radīt tādus jaucējus, kam heterodīna frekvence atšķiras 2x vai 4x reizes.
Tātad manis pieminētam superharmoniskajam jaucējam jāpiemīt frekvences dalīšanas īpašībai...

----------


## zzz

silinsh nodemonstreeja dzilju debiilismu.

Kaa jau to vareeja no shaa gaidiit.   :: 

Tavaa Tailora mikserii nav nekaadas mikseeshanas ar 4 lielaaku frekvenci, taa tiek izdaliita ar shameejaa ciparisko dalju.

Sleedziens - tu, silinj, joprojaam esi neaarsteejami dumsh.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Zzz, te nav nekāda sakara ar debilismu, ja vien tev visa pasaule ir debila tavās acīs... tas tiesa, ka ciparu daļā tiek viss izdalīts un sadalīts pa 4 izejām... bet te jautājums, kur robežas, ko uzskata par jaucēju... vai tikai pašu tranzistoru, diodi, vai to kopu, kas jauc frekvenci... tas tā teoretiski, vai visu kompleksu ( frekvences dalitāji, multipleksators, salāgotāji utt. ).
Protams zzz teiks ka jaucējs ir tas elements, vai elementu kopa, kas jauc frekvenci.... un pels Siliņu....  ::

----------


## zzz

silinj, tu esi tik dzilji debiils, ka nepjeedz pats savu neizmeerojamo stulbumu.  :: 

Storijs no saakuma.

silinsh grib uztvert 9-12 kHz. Par to visiem ir poh, hobijs kaa hobijs. Anekdote saakas no taa, kaa shis to meegjina dariit.

Sabalanseet jauceeju un pielikt filtrus shis ar savaam liikajaam rocinjaam nejeedz, rezultaataa shim duras ausii 8 kHz heterodiins kas izsprucis cauri, par ko silinsh top nobeedaajies.

Taa kaa silinjam nev nevismazaakaas sajeegas par jauceejiem, shim ieshaujas spozhaa doma praataa - avot ja man buus jauceejs ar 2,3, vai n reizes lielaaku frekvenci, kas magjiskaa veidaa miksees uz basebandu, tad caursprukushais heterodiins buus ultraskanja un silinjam vais ausii nedurs.

Vieniigais siikums ir, ka taada jauceeja nav un tas nemaz nav iespeejams (matemaatikas deelj, debiilais silinj  :: ).

Kaa darbojas Tailora jauceejs, silinjam absoluuti nebumbum, bet shis zina ka tur iekshaa jaabaazh 4F frekvence. silinjam par beedu, taa tur tiek izdaliita ar 4 un suudiigi balanseetam Tailora jauceejam cauri spruks - aijaijai, frekvence F jeb tie pashi 8kHz, kas silinjam duuraas ausii un izraisiija beedu. 

Storija beigas. silinsh kaa ir defektiivs, taa arii joprojaam turpina taads buut.

----------


## zzz

> bet multipleksators ir tas pats kas frekvences dalītājs,


 Nu un sheit silinsh ir sadirsies vispaar aarpus jebkaadaam realitaates robezhaam (tu, silinj, gadiijumaa spaisus nepiipee, ko?).

Uzziimee ka sheit sheeminju, KAAA "multipleksators" dala frekvenci. Taa ir liela novitaate elektronikaa.

Par piemeeru driiksti njemt 74hc4052. Izdali frekvenci ar sho.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Kā dala? Pavisam vienkārši: ja ieejā multipleksatoram ielaid 4MHz un izejā paņem signālu TIKAI NO VIENAS IZEJAS NO 4-TRĀM tad ipmulsu sekošanas frekvence ir 1MHz un impulsu samērs ir 1:4. un te multiplekators darbosies kā dalītājs.....( pārslēgšanās frekvence ir 4MHz ).
zzz tu esi pretrunīga persona, kā tavuprāt:
sēdēšana baznīcas solā savienojama ar spaisu un dzeršanu kojās? ko tu man piedēvē?
kā tavuprāt tu vari apgalvot, ka man ir nepabeigta augstākā izglītība?, ja man (Siliņam) ir diploms kabatā, Inženieris enerģētikā un elektrotehnikā....
Izskatās ka tu esi melis un foruma biedru aprunātājs..... teikšu atklāti: atgriezies no grēkiem un tici uz Jēzu Kristu!

----------


## Isegrim

> atgriezies no grēkiem un tici uz Jēzu Kristu!


 _Vot, šito_ gan nesapratu - kāpēc ar veselo saprātu apveltītam cilvēkam vēl 21. gadsimtā jātic uz senu laiku žīdu bastardu un bomzi?

----------


## zzz

> Kā dala? Pavisam vienkārši: ja ieejā multipleksatoram ielaid 4MHz un izejā paņem signālu TIKAI NO VIENAS IZEJAS NO 4-TRĀM tad ipmulsu sekošanas frekvence ir 1MHz un impulsu samērs ir 1:4. un te multiplekators darbosies kā dalītājs.....( pārslēgšanās frekvence ir 4MHz ).


 Saglabaasim shos silinja narkomaana murgus naakamajaam paaudzeem.  :: 

Tas ir finishs, latvieshu valodaa nemaz nav vaardu, ar kuriem noveerteet silinja vaajpraata liimeni.

Bet nu sheeminju uzziimee gan, citaadi tavs elektroniskais "atklaajums" parastajiem cilveekiem joprojaam nav aptverams. 

Un veel taads siikums - "multiplekatoru" veelams saukt par multipleksoru.


>sēdēšana baznīcas solā savienojama ar spaisu un dzeršanu kojās? 

Ljoti vienkaarshi. Religjija ir narkomaanijas paveids.

>kā tavuprāt tu vari apgalvot, ka man ir nepabeigta augstākā izglītība?

silinj tev vaaji ar uztveri. Aviizhpapiira diploms tev varbuut ir, bet tava reaalaa izgliitiiba ir nepabeigtas profenes liimenii (muuzhiigie dzineeji, taa ir diagnoze, silinj) 

> ja man (Siliņam) ir diploms kabatā, Inženieris enerģētikā un  elektrotehnikā....

Par to runa jau bija agraak. Ir skaidrs, kaadaa veidaa silinsh ticis pie sava aviizhpapiira diploma. Shis vienkaarshi zajeeebaaaal visus pasniedzeejus ar savu necaurshaujamo stulbumu. Un shim joprojaam ir nesekmiiga studentinja paradums - diskusijaa shis chakli vervelee jebkaadas hernjas ne par teemu, lai demonstreetu ka shis kaut ko itkaa zinot, kaut arii apspriezhamo jautaajumu nefilmee nemaz.

> atgriezies no grēkiem un tici uz Jēzu Kristu!

Ja gribi murgot par religjijaam, dari to bezteemaa vai vispaar citaa forumaa, narkomaaniskais sektant silinj.  ::

----------


## zzz

Ak jaa silinj, ja sheeminju uzzimeet neesi speejiigs, tad vismaz nokopee sho no taas vietas, no kurienes tu esi ieguvis "zinaashanas" par to kaa "multiplekators" dala frekvenci.

(Ir noteikta hipoteeze, kuraa vietaa silinsh ir achgaarni saluureejies to sviestu, ko vinsh sheit malj)

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Ak jaa silinj, ja sheeminju uzzimeet neesi speejiigs, tad vismaz nokopee sho no taas vietas, no kurienes tu esi ieguvis "zinaashanas" par to kaa "multiplekators" dala frekvenci.
> 
> (Ir noteikta hipoteeze, kuraa vietaa silinsh ir achgaarni saluureejies to sviestu, ko vinsh sheit malj)


 Tā te shēmiņa: http://foto3.inbox.lv/ninni/shemas-c...s/CAM00313.jpg
ar laika diagrammām, cerams, ka pareizi esmu sapratis un uzzīmējis  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

zzz neskrien man pa priekšu….
 Tā par manu 9khz jaucēju: ko darīt :: 
 a) izmantot PC skaņas kartes SDR programmu.... ( nekas nav jātaisa, tikai softs jāuzinstalē ), uztvērējs ar gatavs.....
 b) papildināt jaucēju ar rlc filtriem ( tādus esmu lodējis priekš vlf radio ) ar 100mH spolītēm, kondiķiem.... zzz tavs apgalvojums par līkām rociņām ir aplams.....
 c) jaucēju nobalansēt ar nav augstumi, esmu balansējis VLF metāldetektoru ar fāzes-amplitūdas metodi.... balansēšana der tikai vienai frekvencei....
 d) Fet jaucējs ar zemomīgām ķēdēm.... pret aizvaru augstomīgām.... vājinās nebalansus....
 d) optiskais jaucējs ( pagaidām teorētisks modelis )
 Rezumē:
 zzz apgalvojums par Siliņa nestrādājošo jaucēju, ar aplams, ja 8 - 12kHz diapazonā nebalansa frekvences un parazītiskās griež ausīs, tad virs 12kHz jaucējs strādā lieliski.... ( balansa fet jaucējs ) nekādu traucējumu....
 P.S. ja runas par Dievu ir beztēma, tad beztēma ir arī rupjības, izsmiekls un apvainojumi.... kur taisnība?!
 zzz apgalvojums par Tailora jaucēja pielietošanas neefektivitāti uz 9kHz ir patiess. jo izejot caur visiem dalītājiem... iegūstam tos pašus 8...9kHz, kas caur parazītiskām griezīs ausīs....

----------


## JDat

> zzz neskrien man pa priekšu….
>  P.S. ja runas par Dievu ir beztēma, tad beztēma ir arī rupjības, izsmiekls un apvainojumi.... kur taisnība?!


 Cienītais! Nejauciet mušas ar kotletēm. Atvainojos, ja salīdzinājums kādu aizskāra. Tātad. Šis ir elektroniķas forums, kur dažadas, ar elektroniku saistītas diskusijas, tiek saliktas pa kategorijām. Jautājumi, kuri saistīti ar reliģiju neietilpst nevienā no kategori'jam. Tātad tiek ievietoti kategorijā "Cits", jeb "beztēma". Es saprotu dažu cilvēku šoku par to ka sarunas par Dievu tiek ieliktas kategorijā "Beztēma", bet tomēr. Tikai galvu saspiedis reliģiozais fans visu var salīdzināt ar Dievu un uzksatīt ka sarunas par Dievu ir atļautas jebkurā kategorijā. Normāls cilvēks sapratīs. Ceru ka Siliņa kungs ir pietiekoši gudrs (nav nekāda sakara ar zināšanām) un vairs nepīs reliģijas jautājumus pie saviem frekvenču  jaucējiem. Tā rīkoties nav forši un prātīgi.

----------


## zzz

> Tā te shēmiņa: http://foto3.inbox.lv/ninni/shemas-c...s/CAM00313.jpg
> ar laika diagrammām, cerams, ka pareizi esmu sapratis un uzzīmējis


 Nu redz, iebremzeetais silinj, "multiplekators" tev tur neko nedala, tu shmaucies, baazdams trigeri iekshaa.  :: 


Otrs, esi drusku nohaltuureejis (aciimredzot taapeec, ka joprojaam nefilmee shii jauceeja darbiibu).

Ja takts signaals nav perfekti simetrisks, tad silinja paveids straadaa suudiigi, jo ir daljeeji nebalanseets.

Taalabad normaali shim jauceejam liek divus trigeriishus priekshaa.

Nu un silinja varenie apgalvojumi:




> bet multipleksators ir tas pats kas frekvences dalītājs,


 


> Kā dala? Pavisam vienkārši: ja ieejā multipleksatoram ielaid 4MHz un  izejā paņem signālu TIKAI NO VIENAS IZEJAS NO 4-TRĀM tad ipmulsu  sekošanas frekvence ir 1MHz un impulsu samērs ir 1:4. un te  multiplekators darbosies kā dalītājs..


 joprojaam ir plaanpraatiiga hernja, tikai silinjam actinjaas kozh atziit, ka samuldeejies trakas aplamiibas.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

nu zzz tu savā smējēja pēlēja un augstprātības uzbudinājumā esi zaudējis vesalo spriestspēju.... ja netici man , tad salodē, vai saspraud mikrenes uz breadboard un izdari eksperimentu....
Jā atzīšu, ka shēmā rezultāti atšķiras, nekā postulēju sākumā, bet te paskaidrošu, kas tur īsti notiek....
Pieņemsim, ka takts frekvence ( F1 ) = 100kHz, ( signāls - taisnstūra, pozitīvais ) Multipleksatora izejas tiek pārslēgtas ar divkāršu frekvenci, jo ar katru nākamo pusperioda sākumu, pārslēdzas nākamā izeja. ( pārslēgšanās frekvence - 200kHz ).
Ja paņemam signālu no 4 izejas multipleksatoram ( Y3 ) un ieejā ievadam to pašu F1, tad rezultāts sekojošs:
Izejas impulsi seko ar divreiz zemāku frekvenci, nekā F1 ( 50kHz ), bet attiecībā pret pārslēgšanās frekvenci, 4x zemāku frekvenci.....
Tu tak piekritīsi zzz, ka starp multipleksatoru ar 4 izejām var vilkt analoģisku līdzību ar aizdedzes sadalītāju automašīnā? ( abi sadala pa 4 izejām.... un uz katras izejas ir 4x mazāka impulsu sekošanas frekvence, nekā ieejā  ::  )

----------


## zzz

Foorshi. silinjam apdolbiita narkomaana murgi atkal.

Tagad, silinj, uzziime to sheemu, kas man jaasasprauzh uz bredboarda, un pieziimee kaadi impulsi man uz shaas jaanoveero.

BEZ TRIGERIEM!

Uzzimee sheeminju, kaa silinjam frekvenci dala "multipleksators" viens pats.

----------


## zzz

Un veel silinj, ja tev joprojaam nepieshkjilj tas, ko pats esi uzziimeejis, tad tavaa bildiitee frekvenci dala trigeris. "multiplekators" - absoluuti nekaadi.

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Nu zzz , tavs piedāvātais multipleksators tiek pārslēgts, izmantojot 2 vadības ieejas (S0 un S1 ) un bināro kodu....
trigeri man vajadzēja, lai no F1 uzģenerētu bināro kodu vadībai....
ko darīt:
a) pieslēgt S0 un S1 pie ģeneratoriem, kas ir sinhronizēti, bet otram 2x zemāka frekvence
b) vadīt ar binārā koda ģeneratoru....
tālāk: multpleksatora ieejā iegrūd teiksim 2x augstāku frekvenci par vadības ģeneratora frekvenci, izejā izmērīsi ( uz Y3 ) 4x zemāku.... cerams, ka nekļūdos, tā vajadzētu sanākt.... ( visi ģeneratori sinhronizēti, visi signāli: taisnstūra, 0-5V-0.... )

----------


## zzz

> Nu zzz , tavs piedāvātais multipleksators tiek pārslēgts, izmantojot 2 vadības ieejas (S0 un S1 ) un bināro kodu....
> trigeri man vajadzēja, lai no F1 uzģenerētu bināro kodu vadībai....
> ko darīt:
> a) pieslēgt S0 un S1 pie ģeneratoriem, kas ir sinhronizēti, bet otram 2x zemāka frekvence
> b) vadīt ar binārā koda ģeneratoru....
> tālāk: multpleksatora ieejā iegrūd teiksim 2x augstāku frekvenci par vadības ģeneratora frekvenci, izejā izmērīsi ( uz Y3 ) 4x zemāku.... cerams, ka nekļūdos, tā vajadzētu sanākt.... ( visi ģeneratori sinhronizēti, visi signāli: taisnstūra, 0-5V-0.... )


 
1. Ak, bremzeetais silinj, nu kas tev nepielec? BEZ TRIGERIEM. Ar trigeriem katrs muljkjis (silinsh, epis vai ramondinsh)  izdaliis.

2. funkcija, ko veic tava sheemele ar tjipa sinhronizeetiem gjeneratoriem, NAV frekvences daliishana. Par to tu vari paarliecinaaties pievadot savai sheemelei ieejaa nulles frekvenci - liidzsprieguma logjisko 1. Opsaa, izraadiisies, ka shii izejaa dod pavairotu frekvenci (kaadu - uzmini pats).

----------


## Didzis

Ko jūs varat ņemties strīdēties par teoriju. Ja man vajadzētu klausīties supergaros viļņus, tad es sen jau to darītu ar SDR uztvērēju. Man pilnīgi poh**,kā strādā jaucējs un kā strādā SDR, man radioloetās interesē klausīties, nevis konstruēt un zinātni bīdīt. Sen tur viss ir izgudrots, vajag tikai izvēlērties labāko gatavo shēmu un viss.

----------


## zzz

> Ko jūs varat ņemties strīdēties par teoriju. Ja man vajadzētu klausīties supergaros viļņus, tad es sen jau to darītu ar SDR uztvērēju. Man pilnīgi poh**,kā strādā jaucējs un kā strādā SDR, man radioloetās interesē klausīties, nevis konstruēt un zinātni bīdīt. Sen tur viss ir izgudrots, vajag tikai izvēlērties labāko gatavo shēmu un viss.


 Ak, viss jau tikai taapeec, ka silinsh mums ir jaunu celju cirteejs un konstueetaajs. Tas ir jauki un kaadam jau tie jaunie celji jaaceert, tikai ir viens taads siikums - silinjam nav nevismazaakaas jeegas, ko shis tur konstruee. Tad saakas murgi par to kaa shis daliishot frekvenci ar "multiplekatoriem".

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> 1. Ak, bremzeetais silinj, nu kas tev nepielec? BEZ TRIGERIEM. Ar trigeriem katrs muljkjis (silinsh, epis vai ramondinsh)  izdaliis.
> 
> 2. funkcija, ko veic tava sheemele ar tjipa sinhronizeetiem gjeneratoriem, NAV frekvences daliishana. Par to tu vari paarliecinaaties pievadot savai sheemelei ieejaa nulles frekvenci - liidzsprieguma logjisko 1. Opsaa, izraadiisies, ka shii izejaa dod pavairotu frekvenci (kaadu - uzmini pats).


 še shēma un neplosies....
http://foto3.inbox.lv/ninni/shemas-c...s/CAM00314.jpg
tevi laikam mulsina lielais impulsu samērs 1:8
bet laika diagrammas redzams, ka ieejas z frekvence uz Y3 ir izdalīta uz 4, bet impulsu samērs pieaudzis....
Turpmāk neredzu jēgu ar tevi skaidroties... ja netici, izmēri.....

----------


## zzz

> še shēma un neplosies....
> http://foto3.inbox.lv/ninni/shemas-c...s/CAM00314.jpg
> tevi laikam mulsina lielais impulsu samērs 1:8
> bet laika diagrammas redzams, ka ieejas z frekvence uz Y3 ir izdalīta uz 4, bet impulsu samērs pieaudzis....
> Turpmāk neredzu jēgu ar tevi skaidroties... ja netici, izmēri.....


 
silinj, tu neko tur neesi izdaliijis.  :: 

Tu savaa sheemelee esi ieshmaucis frekvenci S1 un tieshi taa pati frekvence tev ir izliidusi aaraa slavenajaa izejaa F3, tikai ar izmainiitu impulsa platumu.  

Un izskaidro , kaapeec nulles frekvenci tava sheemele peekshnji nevis "izdala", bet pavairo, ko?

----------


## zzz

Bilde silinjam, par to ko shis joprojaam neapjeedz

----------


## zzz

Veel drusku panjirgaajoties par silinja atkaato un izgudroto "frekvences daliitaaju". 

Ievadot shaa ieejaa frekvences 4xS1, 2xS1, S1, vai vienkaarshi liidzstraavu - izejaa visos gadiijumos ir frekvence S1.

----------


## JDat

Tagad es sapratu kāpēc Siliņš būvē aizturi ar videržku nedēļa un 555 timera... Fuck it! Būtu garie ziemas vakari, varētu izvērst diskusiju, bet ārā saulains laiks un sievietēm svārciņi paliek īsāki un īsāki...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Veel drusku panjirgaajoties par silinja atkaato un izgudroto "frekvences daliitaaju". 
> 
> Ievadot shaa ieejaa frekvences 4xS1, 2xS1, S1, vai vienkaarshi liidzstraavu - izejaa visos gadiijumos ir frekvence S1.


 Pareizi spried zzz, bet izejas signāls saglabā daļu no ieejas signāla formas....
Noteiktos nosacijumos, multipleksators var darboties kā frekvences dalītājs un ar noteiktiem nosacijumiem...., mainās tikai dalijums un impulsu samērs....
Protams multipleksators nedala frekvenci, kā "T" trigers, pie kā esi pieradis.... ko grūd iekšā, tas 2x reizes lēnāk nāk ārā, pie tam ar taisnstūra formu.....
redzi zzz, tas multipleksators jau dala.... tikai izdala visu pa 4 izejām..... arī tavu līdzstrāvu sadalija 4 daļās un izdalija pa 4 izejām, un ieguvi impulsus.....
P.S. Jdat, man tie RC taimerīši nostāvēja i aukstumā, i siltumā >+40gr. un turējās vairāk kā mēnesi un tā arī neizlādējās... ( beigās viņus izjaucu un detaļas citos projektos izmantoju.... ), tas liecina par niecīgām noplūdes strāvām un mazu kļūdu.... pieslēdz vajadzīgo pretestību un strādās 6d ciklā....  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

Atgriežoties pie jaucējiem, uz zemu frekvenci, viens no risinājumiem ir optiskās izolācijas balansa jaucēji:
a) ar fotopretestībām ( eksperimentāli jāpārbaud, vai pietiks vajadzīgās ātrdarbības, pēc datasheet, fotopretestības ir lēndarbīgas )
b) fotodiožu, fotodiodes slēgtas tā, lai neitralizētu fotoEDS.
Heterodīnu slēdz pie gaismas diodēm....

----------


## zzz

Tas, kas galvaa traumeetajam silinjam joprojaam nepielec:

1. multipleksors veic vienkaarshas logjiskaas darbiibas ar taa ieejas signaaliem

2. ja silinjam tik ljoti iemiiljojusies Y3 izeja, tad shis var njemt dzeeshgumiju, nodzeest multipleksoru un shaa vietaa ziimeet vienkaarshi logjisko elementu UN, kursh veic Buula algebras logjiskaas reizinaashanas funkciju. (ja viena kaaja analoga, tas odin fig nemaina buutiibu) 

3. Logjiskais elements UN frekvenci nedala, sit kaut dibenu pret zemi, silinj, vai izgudro personisko alternatiivo elektroniku.

4. visa silinja trakaa spiiteeshanaas un narkomaana murgoshana ir tikai taapeec, ka shis, muldeedams par Tailora jauceeju, nefilmeeja, kuraa vietaa un kaa tur tiek izdaliita heterodiina frekvence. Peec tam atziit savu sameloshanos shim kozh actinjaas.

5. Tailora jauceejs no teoreetiskaas puses tik un taa nepiepilda silinja sapniishus par to, ka nu tik shim liekaas sajauktaas frekvences neliidiis ausii, pat ja shis nejeedz uzlikt filtru. Taa kaa visa silinja pamuldeeshana bija nu kaa jau silinja pamuldeeshana - bez jeegas.

----------


## zzz

> man tie RC taimerīši nostāvēja i aukstumā, i siltumā >+40gr. un turējās vairāk kā mēnesi un tā arī neizlādējās...


 silinj, ja tev atminja vaaja, tad atgaadinu, tev jau tika aizraadiits, ka "taimeris", kas vispaar nekad neiesleedzas, nav diezko lietderiigs izstraadaajums.  ::

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> silinj, ja tev atminja vaaja, tad atgaadinu, tev jau tika aizraadiits, ka "taimeris", kas vispaar nekad neiesleedzas, nav diezko lietderiigs izstraadaajums.


 Un ļoti labi, ka neieslēdzas, jo es veicu izolācijas testus....  jo ilgāk iztur, jo labāk, un precīzāk strādās ar attiecīgo izlādes pretestību....  :: 
zzz aizej uz bērnudārzu: ja ābolu uz šķīvja 1Z sadala 4 daļās un katru daļu novieto uz četriem šķīvjiem 1Y0; 1Y1; 1Y2 ; 1Y3, tad uz šķīvja 1Y3 ir tikai 1/4 daļa no ābola..... grozies, smejies, ārdies.... kā gribi, bet te notiek dalīšana.....  ::  un lūdzu neaizdambē forumu ar apvainojumiem.... un beztēmu... žēl, ka forums pārvēties par balagānu.....
P.S. loģiskais elements UN nedala pa 4 izejām.....

----------


## zzz

:: 
Forshi. silinjam joprojaam totaals nebumbum un shis frekvenci ir drusku sajaucis ar aaboljiem.


Kopsavilkums:

Tad kad silinjveidiigie alternatiivie "inzhenieri" tiek pie klokjiem, tad tiek uzbuuveeta Zolituudes Maksima.

----------

